

ScriptCover: Javascript coverage analysis tool - Anon84
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/10/scriptcover-javascript-coverage.html

======
superfamicom
If you would just like to build it and test it on OS X and share the build
with other:

    
    
      git clone https://code.google.com/p/script-cover/
      cd script-cover
      ./build.py
      gem install crxmake
      crxmake --pack-extension="build" --extension-output="ScriptCover".crx

------
lubujackson
Pretty useless without an install link for the normals.

